

Twitter hacked, prompting flood of password reset e-mails - AndrewHampton
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/twitter-hacked-prompting-flood-of-password-reset-e-mails/2012/11/08/f4e7808c-29bd-11e2-96b6-8e6a7524553f_story.html

======
tehwebguy
The article doesn't actually say anything about an intrusion.

I wonder if someone that has loads of compromised email accounts just ran them
all against the "forgot password" page in an attempt to take over loads of
Twitter accounts.

------
lifeguard
Twitter said they made a mistake and locked a bunch of accounts.

